# 80d viewfinder



## chiefdeck (Oct 12, 2018)

Went out today with brand new 80d with brand new 150-600mm Tamron G2. i had shot around 10 shots of bif using back button focus and the image in view screen took on a dark orange and or brown cast, I tapped shutter button half way, no results, tried to focus no results so I turned camera off, turned back on and view finder was back to normal and took another 100 or so photos and it did not happen again. Anybody ever experienced this? Not sure if camera has an issue or lens. Both are brand new out of box from B&H. Not sure what I should do if anything, maybe it was just a one time anomaly. pictures came out fine.A little bit concerned.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2018)

chiefdeck said:


> Went out today with brand new 80d with brand new 150-600mm Tamron G2. i had shot around 10 shots of bif using back button focus and the image in view screen took on a dark orange and or brown cast, I tapped shutter button half way, no results, tried to focus no results so I turned camera off, turned back on and view finder was back to normal and took another 100 or so photos and it did not happen again. Anybody ever experienced this? Not sure if camera has an issue or lens. Both are brand new out of box from B&H. Not sure what I should do if anything, maybe it was just a one time anomaly. pictures came out fine.A little bit concerned.



This sounds as if it might be operator unfamiliarity with the camera. Perhaps you shot out of focus photos of something,such as the ground? I dunno...when one has a brand-new camera and a brand-new lens, and in the first 10 frames there's something weird, then the next 100 frames are good...it might just be unfamiliarity with the machinery. Without an actual photo file, and EXIF information to look at, it is very difficult to troubleshoot an issue like this. I do understand your concern, and it might,or might not, be symptomatic of an issue.


----------

